# Maven vs. Buckminster



## mschlegel (25. Oktober 2008)

Nabend zusammen

Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit ein Webinar auf http://live.eclipse.org über Buckminster gesehen und fand das eigentlich ziemlich klasse. Ich hatte mich bisher noch nicht mit Buildtools, außer ein klein wenig Ant, befasst aber ich denke so etwas sollte definitiv vorhanden sein wenn mal ein größeres Projekt in Angriff genommen wird.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, was sind die Unterschiede zwischen Buckminster und Maven? Ich weis das Maven schon länger existiert, Buckminster aber direkt in Eclipse integriert ist. Es gibt Importmöglichkeiten usw.
Aber wie schaut es im täglichen Gebrauch aus? Für welche Art von Projekten lohnt sich welches Tool?

Danke


----------



## Oliver Gierke (26. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab grad mal kurz in das Webinar reingeschaut. Schaut ganz spannend aus. Wenn man sich aber die Einführungsseite http://wiki.eclipse.org/index.php/Introduction_to_Buckminster mal anschaut, hab ich das Gefühl, da wird mit einer Komplexität auf das Problem geschlagen, die eher zu Kompliziertheit führt als Dinge zu vereinfachen.

Den kritischsten Punkt, den ich bei IDE basierten Buildtools aber sehe, ist der, dass du dich an die IDE bindest. Wenn man einen Build nicht von der Kommandozeile ausführen kann, sind so Sachen wie Contiuous Integration quasi unmöglich.

Maven kannst du prima von der Kommandozeile aus bedienen, es gibt aber mit m2eclipse eine recht ausgereifte Eclipseintegration. IMHO ist das der sinnvollere Ansatz. Dass ich das Metadatenformat von Maven weniger kompliziert finde habe ich ja oben schon angedeutet, ich bin jedoch definitiv etwas vorbelastet, da bei uns in der Firma Maven quasi das Rückgrat aller Entwicklungsprozesse ist (bei Javaprojekten jeglicher Form: SE, EE, ME).

Gruß
Ollie


----------



## mschlegel (26. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort Ollie

Sehr interessant fand ich bei Buckminster die Tatsache dass es, sagen wir mal für einen neuen Kollegen, die gesammte IDE einrichten kann, mit allen Projekten die für eine spezifische Aufgabe benötigt werden. Ich erinnere mich da an mein Praktikum (bei einer nicht unbekannten Softwareschmiede mit blauen Buchstaben) wo es fast 2 Wochen gedauert hat bis alles funktionierte 

Ich werd mit beides nochmal genauer anschauen. Was die Kommandozeilenfunktionalität angeht, so wird es ja vielleicht in einer nächsten Version so etwas geben (werd mich mal schlau machen).

Falls sonst noch jemand Erfahrungen hierzu beisteuern kann...immer her damit


----------

